# SE ND



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

With all the rain earlier in the year - How wet is it around the Gwinner Oakes area? Thanks guys and have a great season.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

It's fine...Pembina has better action though.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree!! The Oakes area is ok but Pembina is the "cats meow" for birds this year....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

From Pembina on over to Langdon, huge pheasant numbers !!! :jammin:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

WET. All of the slough bottoms that we normal hunt are full of water. There was also a ton of standing corn, which provided cover, the first two weekends. Harvest finally began this last weekend in most areas, so the next two weekends could be really good. Because its so wet, I would assume some tracts of corn will be left up (close to the sloughs) which should concentrate birds much better.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Muskrat thanks for the headsup! This website gets me through those long weeks of work!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

From Pembina to Langdon there's huge numbers of pheasants huh? lol, I can't beleive what some people can come up with, lmao. I have never heard of that one before, haha. :bs:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe I should rephrase, that area is the ultimate challenge for the experienced pheasant hunter...............? :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, the ground is pretty soggy right now, not finding many birds in low-lying stuff, mostly the higher-and-drier areas are where you'd look to find birds. It isn't swampy so much from spring, as it is from the flizzard we had two weeks ago.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I never know what kind of response I will get when posing a question in here. Whether I get someone who wants to protect their area and give misleading information to what they think is a rookie or someone who gives an honest response. Maybe I should have put that post in the duck hunting area.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I hear you on that one, dgyer!!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Your question was innocent enough, but what do people expect when asking specific hunting location/quality questions. If I spend my time and money scouting/hunting, I certainly am not going to volunteer information to anyone that asks.

People may have better luck becoming members and asking some qustions in the members only forum.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

If you look at his original post, he's not asking how the hunting is in any particular location, he's simply asking how wet the conditions are in a given area? Pretty harmless too me.......


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> If you look at his original post, he's not asking how the hunting is in any particular location, he's simply asking how wet the conditions are in a given area? Pretty harmless too me.......


I agree. His question had nothing do to with bird numbers. He simply wanted to know if it was wet. Harmless.

His original question:


> With all the rain earlier in the year - How wet is it around the Gwinner Oakes area? Thanks guys and have a great season.


The next three threads:


> It's fine...Pembina has better action though.
> 
> I agree!! The Oakes area is ok but Pembina is the "cats meow" for birds this year....
> 
> From Pembina on over to Langdon, huge pheasant numbers !!!


Not once did he ask if there were birds in this area, or if the action was good, or if it was the cats meow, or if there was huge pheasant numbers. Why waste my time and his and respond like this? Doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## bjorn (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey dgyer,

It is quite wet in this area. Some parts of southern Sargent Co. had 35 inches of rain since April 1st. The ND DAWN weather site south of Oakes reported 23 inches since May 1st.

You won't have to worry though, remember you will be hunting on 5000 acres of great private land in a week. You lucky dog!!!!!!!

bjorn


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I understand completely that guys want to protect what is good. If they have their favorite area ofcourse they are not going to give the latitude and longitude on their GPS. I only asked how wet is was and nothing more. Even if the hunting was poor I am still headed to that area for a family hunt. And unlike some I don't care if we get our limit everyday. I just want to enjoy time with my father, brother, and nephews doing something we all enjoy. Have a great season guys and that goes for everyone not just those who stood up for me. (thought I do appreciate it)


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

How about those Packers! Is is going to be ulgy in Minnesota this weekend! What kind of cheese do you want?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn guys I am just joking around about the Pembina area!!! Anybody that has hunted in ND should know that.

I may get the crap beat out of me for this but I am going to show everybody that we dont need to "payhunt" or use g/os to have access to good land.

dgyer....or anybody for that matter. Go to Merricourt(spelling)!!!! Lots of plots, lots of open land, freindly people that dont as for money, and TONS of birds. You wont be sorry you did!!! Trust me on this one. I have hunted that area for MANY years. This year is esp. good!!! There I told you were I hunt. Please respect the land. Good luck.

dgyer......if you want actual Lats. and Lons. Give me a call today or this weekend sometime.....701 367 3631.....my name is Lee. I am not giving ya a load of crap either. Good luck and be safe......Latter


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ps: If I recieve any "death threats" and or get the crap beat out of me I am holding all of you guys accountable...... :lol: :splat:


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I have an area that I will be hunting with some great people. I really wasn't asking about bird population just the field conditions regarding water. Take Care and have a great season.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I know you werent asking about populations or consentrations of birds however, Oakes is WET!!! Alot of the sloughs are full......there are still places to hunt but you may want to venture W.

Just trying to help. If you do call, PM me first with your first name so I know it is actually you. I will hook you up!!! I want to show people that we as sportsman can band together!!! Take care and I hope you have an excellent hunt....


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Jiffy I appreciate your consideration!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> I want to show people that we as sportsman can band together!!


Thats what I like to hear!!!

Helping people out doesnt mean you have to give them exact directions to a PLOTS land. Sharing your knowledge is the greatest gift that can be given.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello ND

Just got back from SE NODAK, being from MN I saw a life time of birds.
You guy's are blessed. Thank you to all.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

muskat,

I know what you mean. However, even giving "general locations" can be dangerous.

However, if a guy thinks about it. If we dont share and give a little trust to one another. How are we any better than the g/os and the people who charge to hunt.

Those are the ones we have to band against. People dont need to "pay to hunt" in ND. I for one will help. I'm not going to give out my "honey holes" but I will share some info.... :wink:

By the way, thoses spots I was going to tell dgyer are not PLOTS. Its private land that is not posted. I've done very well on them this year and in years past.

One other tip: Dont walk all the obvious spots. ie....big CRP, big sloughs.....look for smaller ones. Find Soybean feilds with small patches of cover. Walk fencelines and railroad beds adj. to these bean feilds. Small out-of-the-way places that are DRY.....you may be surprised...take care and be safe....


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

That is why I like this site and hunting in general - the good people you encounter! Best of Luck on the season and thanks for the advice.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Jiffy, if the Merricourt area is so good why would you tell the world about it?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Because I hate g/os and fee hunting....I'm trying to prove a point!! Dont try it if you dont want to. However, I am not BSing anyone this time. :beer:


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I am not going to mention where we were because, my friend was kind enough to invite me to this area. However, from what I saw ther was no shortage of land or birds. We walk a number of different areas (all nonposted private land(thanks again to the area farmers))., and never ran into another group.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy

Maybe you can help me out. Where can I go to find a mountain lion?


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry guys i guess im just a little p.o'ed. Everytime I go out hunting and ask a land owner if I can hunt his land he either says someones going to hunt it or he wants money. And to me I think the SE is getting really bad. Yes there is some land that is not posted and there is P.L.O.T.S. in a few places. And yes now I have to work a little harder to find birds(which isnt a problem.) I talk to hundreds a people a day and most will say they found a lot of birds but i ask where and they say "out there." I have no problem about people not telling about their honey hole or something like that but come on you can be a little nicer, its just a bird after all. If I go out and not even see a bird it wouldnt bother me. Its just fun to be out and watch the dog and all that other stuff.

So anyways good luck to all and have fun and be safe!!!!
Sorry if a made anyone mad!!!
Brian


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

mnswd,

This is a shot in the dark but is your friends name Erin. Does his last name start with a D. Just wondering????

Brian,

What areas have you been trying???


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MossyMO,

What are you up to ya ol' hinder grinder!!!! Nope, I dont have any idea.....maybe the Zoo!! Ask Deerslayer55, he knows.... :lol:

I do know where you can find a T-rex to shoot..... :wink: :lol: :beer:


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Used to be around rutland but not anymore. Now much farther north by Alice!!!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

After reading this post ealier today I decided to go down to Gwinner and hunt pheasants. Man there are a lot of birds and its very wet in that area.

Lots of plots land to hunt north of Gwinner on Hwy 32, saw a lot of birds and a sharptail. After hunting and picking up a pair of roosters in the area I just mentioned I went up to Lisbon and went east. I couldn't believe the birds that I saw on Hwy 27. Found a unposted piece of land with a small pocket slough and picked up my final rooster.

Worth the trip, lots of birds.


----------



## spike (Dec 9, 2005)

I drove 800 miles to hunt pheasants in the Gwinner area. Got one shot at one rooster in two full days of hunting with three dogs! Stay away from that area if you want to hunt pheasants.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL you got there bout a week to late didn't you hear about the ice storm.


----------

